# Dither fish for my Green Terrors



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

would it be a good idea to get some dither fish to stop my GT pair chasing each other? if so what would be a good species?

which species would be quick enough to get out the way but not go looking for trouble???


----------



## paule231165 (Jul 23, 2006)

Firstly how big is your tank.If large enough Sev's would be good or any mild mannered mid/large SA.Idid have a shoal of silvver dollars with them but the dollars where too fast at getting to the food and the female started loosing wieght so they soon went.The gold saum or gt get a bad rap for being aggressive this pair certainley were not only when protecting spawn and then only briefly chasing intruders away.I know victoria grden center on donny road had red sevs in at 3-4" at Â£9.95.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

it is a 50 gal tank - bit small i suppose, i maght take them back and get some smaller fish.

Thanks


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I keep 4 _Phenacogrammus (Micralestes) interruptus_ and 6 _Trigonostigma heteromorpha _with my wet pet GT (45UK gal). Both work just fine although the _Trigonostigma_ are something that you might lose a few of every once in a while....

If I didn't have the _Trigonostigma_ in there I'd probably just go with 6-8 _Phenacogrammus (Micralestes) interruptus_.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

blairo1 said:


> I keep 4 _Phenacogrammus (Micralestes) interruptus_ and 6 _Trigonostigma heteromorpha _with my wet pet GT (45UK gal). Both work just fine although the _Trigonostigma_ are something that you might lose a few of every once in a while....
> 
> If I didn't have the _Trigonostigma_ in there I'd probably just go with 6-8 _Phenacogrammus (Micralestes) interruptus_.


Doesn't the gt just see them as food??? And therefor chase them more often???

Nice tank btw :thumb:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Actually no, but my GT is a bit younger than yours.

The _Trigonostigma_ are quick fish and they stay behind the GT as much as possible with only the occasional lunge, keeping a decent size group will help as chucking in only one or two pretty much symbolises to our fish that it is feeding time...

As for the _Phenacogrammus_ they're just like silver dollars but smaller - they're fast, tough and certainly aren't an easy target, I haven't see the GT go for them at all yet and I'd say they're probably one of the better (smaller) tankmates for fish like this.

Hey, you can only try, your fish may be tolerant of these types of dither or they may be more predatory, you won't know until you try. _Trigonostigma_ are a risk, the _Phenacogrammus_ are fair game.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Giant danios or Some type of rainbow would work great. About 6-10 should make a great school of either. I've personally had giant danio in with lots of big cichlids such as red terrors, Midas, flowerhorns, chocholote cichlid, and oscars just to name a few.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

BigJagLover said:


> Giant danios or Some type of rainbow would work great. About 6-10 should make a great school of either. I've personally had giant danio in with lots of big cichlids such as red terrors, Midas, flowerhorns, chocholote cichlid, and oscars just to name a few.


Thanks for the help, ill try the danio's ther nice looking fish and i don't know anywhere round here that stocks any of the other species mentioned.

As it's a 50 (uk) gal tank with 2 green terrors (7" & 5") what would be the maximum number of danio's or similar fish i should put in so i'm not messing up the balance too much, overstocking etc...


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I say 6-8 would be max. Just watch how much you feed them al for the first few weeks. This should allow you to build up the bactria in the filter system.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

BigJagLover said:


> I say 6-8 would be max. Just watch how much you feed them al for the first few weeks. This should allow you to build up the bactria in the filter system.


Is it necessary to feed the smaller fish or will they be ok on the ample scraps that the green terrors create when eating their own food?


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

While they are small the scraps should be fine. Just make sure they do get enough to eat though . Once they hit 3" + they need to be fed just as your Green Terrors do. Although mine did just fine once they could get the hircari cichlid pelets in their mouths.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

These are the giant danio's i bought from pets at home & so far so good (by that i mean there is no missing fins or deformities) cos pet's at home aren't my first choice for quality fish but it's the only place i could find giant danio's.

I got them eating crushed up cichlid gold so that should be like steroids for them.

The female GT gave a little chase but got bored quite quickly & the male just seems to be confused and is hiding at the bottom of the tank but at least it's not trying to batter the female.


----------

